# Advice on Shop Heater



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm looking at ceiling mount electric heaters for my shop. The shop is about 15 X 20, pretty well insulated.

Any thoughts on this one? Is it overkill?

NewAir G73 Electric Garage Utility Heater Shop Shed 5,000 W Unit Model G 73

BTW - I can get it for around $275 with free shipping via ebay.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I looked at both the G73 and the G70. Both require 240 direct wired boxes but I bet a electrician tells you it can be done with a drier plug just to make it easier to put in, and remove if you had to. Both have plenty of heat capability. I see you are in Indiana and it gets under 32F for long periods of time so I will not recommend a heat pump as you would not be happy. Down south here in Ga I have a heat pump and it works well for both seasons. My friend has a G70 in his 20×20 shop and it does keep it nice and warm, warm enough he works in shorts and a tee shirt year round.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

Go to a BTU calculator such as this one: http://www.hearth.com/calc/btucalc.html and load your data. It will tell you the BTU range you need, then see if the heater you are looking at will do the job you want.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Rule of thumb i learned as an apprentice is 10 watts per square foot. It should be plenty.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a pretty nice calculator that converts BTU to Watts. You don't want you heater undersized or oversize.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

woodbutcherbynight, I'm in Indiana, as well, and I heat my home with a heat pump. I am happy with it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have one of those heaters (Dayton label) and it works fine. When I bought this place, the shop was 16×24 and it heated fine (we're about the same latitude, I'm just a little east of you).


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.surpluscenter.com has baseboard heaters, 2500watts, 10' long for 35.99, brand new made by Raywall and Markel and 2000watt heaters, 8' long for $24.99. Good price if you can use them.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I got a Farenheat unit from Northern Tool for 299. (was cheaper 4 years ago) but is still their #1 seller for garage heating.

My shop is 14X21 with 12 foot ceiling, and I have never run the unit more than 50%.

*I SPECIFICALLY chose a unit that did NOT have any exposed heater filament wire that would be a fire danger. The elements are fully enclosed, so won't ignite any vapors or sawdust.* So look at the filaments in whatever you choose.










*
Product Details*
Heats things up fast AND saves floor space! No blast of cold air at start-up - automatically delays fan action until the long-life heating element is warm. Fan continues until the heating element cools off. Built-in thermostat. Powerful heater delivers up to 17,065 BTU/hr. Horizontal heat flow and adjustable downflow positions allow it to distribute heat evenly throughout the room. Plated fin heating element provides uniform heated air discharge. 14in.L x 12 1/2in.W x 12 3/8in.H. 240 Volts, 5000 Watts at 17,065 BTU/hr. 21 Amps. Ceiling mount bracket included. U.S.A.


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

Ron - I thought about baseboard heaters, but was worried about sawdust - I don't have a collector and am VERY bad about sweeping up.

Nice tip, DrDirt. I guess I look at this model about a year ago and forgot about it. Looks like a good price and gets great reviews.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah doc - - I chose this because contrary to some recomendations, I spray with an HVLP gun sometimes.

Just usually the little boxes and such, and open the garage door, but try to avoid having a hot ignitions source.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I have the Farenheat model as the main source of heat for my 17×30 shop; it keeps the shop comfortable even on the -30 days…


----------

